# Elongatus......together?



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just a couple pics of these two guys and the first time I have seen then actually together in the tank.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

huh thats pretty cool. im surprised that they didnt fight seeing how the big one is in the little guys territory. thats a good thing







GL GG


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

nice elongs gg


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good luck w/ the cohab. They look good


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is a good think the larger one went to the smaller ones territory instead of the other way around









I created an update thread in the ecosystem forum...I have a feeling the next few days will tell a lot whether this tank has a chance or not.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice job!...keep us update GG!...


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats a sweet cohab, keep up updated :nod:


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

well they look good


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats great jeff!!! im glad its been working out ok for you so far. lets hope they keep it up


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

damn that is nerve racking, hell could break loose with two elong hanging out in the same territory. good luck and keep us update with this!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Those are some good lookin Elong's Jeff.
I wouldn't worry too much... I bet they'll be fine. Like Geryi's.
As I've said before my experience has been good having them share the roost.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Never seen this before. I've added larger Pygos to smaller Pygo tanks and the larger ones have always taken charge even though the tank originally belonged to the smaller ones. I know we're talking about different fish here so it's going to be good to see.

Good luck GG.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

really hoping to see this work out Jeff. Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah u guess its down to how they handle this wether it will work out long term.

nice elongs btw. love the spots!"


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you going to add anymore G?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone...I will let you know if there are any changes tonight.


KINGofKINGS said:


> you going to add anymore G?


The number two has worked pretty well for me in the past...and I have some thoughts about that...so I dont have any plans right now to add anymore.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how often are you feeding and what are you feeding them?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

forgive my ignorance but what ever happened to your irritans cohab? how long did it last or is it still going and what were some outcomes? do you possibly have a link to the thread maybe?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK© said:


> forgive my ignorance but what ever happened to your irritans cohab? how long did it last or is it still going and what were some outcomes? do you possibly have a link to the thread maybe?


It is still going after 2+ years. There is an update thread in the ecosystem forum.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pat said:


> Those are some good lookin Elong's Jeff.
> I wouldn't worry too much... I bet they'll be fine. Like Geryi's.
> As I've said before my experience has been good having them share the roost.


Yup...you were right.











> Well...all is well in the tank. They were back to their territories with not a single fin nip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

That's sweet.







Good luck with that. If anyone can make it work it's you. The majority of my experience is with pygo's but if that's indicitive of how the size difference will work out for you it's in your favar. From my experience with pygo's, you have a better chance of the fish not foghting when there is a definate physical difference in the fish so there is no need to fight for dominace or territory. The smaller fish know's he is inferrior so he just submisses if their is a confronation but for the most part the smaller fish will avoid all conflicts to the best of their ability. From my experience you run into more problems when you have fish close in size because neither one wants to back down and it actually comes down to fighting. Good luck.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont know if anyone asked you but how long did it take this to happen? And thats just Amazing.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Stick..I appreciate it.

Not sure what the question is Sangre


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thanks Stick..I appreciate it.
> 
> Not sure what the question is Sangre


Another words how long did you have them seperated until they were introduced what equipment did you use and so on to have them both together in one tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Thanks Stick..I appreciate it.
> 
> Not sure what the question is Sangre


Another words how long did you have them seperated until they were introduced what equipment did you use and so on to have them both together in one tank.
[/quote]
Check out this thread about the tank. If you have any other questions go ahead and post them there









Elongatus tank thread.


----------



## xThEbIgOnEx (Feb 8, 2006)

nice looks good


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats cool I figured they were going to stay on seperate sides of the tank hopefully it works out.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice looking elongs,

when I get some more time I wanna flirt with the serra co-hab,,,,


----------

